# What is a good vet in charlotte,NC?



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

I heard Banfield Animal Hospital was really good, but it's too far away from were I live. However, I did find a closer vet called Steele Creek Animal Hospital (Steele Creek Animal Hospital - Veterinary Hospital and Canine Rehab Center Located in Charlotte, NC Offering Veterinary Medicine, Veterinary Surgery, Canine Rehab, Pet Boarding and Grooming Services for Dogs, Cats and Exotic Pets). Does anyone go to this vet? Ay experiences? Thanks!

Also, how much do you go to the vet? Yearly?Monthly?...
I also read on their website about Routine Health Examinations, is this monthly?... Thanks!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Honestly, I have met very few happy Banfield clients, in multiple cities. Their prices are often some of the highest and they try to push unnecessary services. I personally would look elsewhere. I believe Aidan is in/around Charlotte so hopefully she responds. I'm in the Greensboro area so can't help you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm too far away to help with local advice, but I would strongly recommend visiting a few practices near you - you will find checklists of what to look for and what to ask on the internet, but sometimes just having staff who are prepared to listen to you and answer your questions tells you a great deal about the service they offer. I think this is your first small puppy - a helpful, sympathetic vet practice will be of enormous help to you. Ask around people you know locally with animals - or sit in on a puppy socialisation class (part of choosing a good class!), and ask the puppy owners which vets they use. 

I would also highly recommend pet insurance - it won't cover routine vaccinations and the annual health check, but will ensure you do not suddenly have to face huge bills.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would not use banfield!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I would not use banfield!


:dito: My daughter took her spoo there last week for a heartworm test because she had a coupon for a free office visit and test if you bought their heartworm shot or meds. OMG what a mistake her appt was for 2pm,they came in to take Emily's temp and the girl started to take her temp and she squirmed a little so she said let me take her in the back and get her blood at the same time. 45 min. later they still had not brought her back to my daughter she called me freaking out because she heard a dog screaming at the top of it lungs back there. 

So I jump in my car to go down there while I was driving down they brought her back in to the room COVERED in S**t so my daughter say to the tech what did you do to my dog and she just laughs and says oh she and a little accident and leaves the room,in the mean time I braking the sound speed to get there pissed as can be. I get there and that poor dogs butt was so inflamed from sitting her her own S**t for 45 min. So I call the tech in to the room and question her and she say well we were trying to figure out what to do,(really this is a no brainer how about wash the dog) I said to her how would you feel if someone took your dog to take blood which should have took no more that 5 min. and 45 min later bring back your dog with crap all over dried and matted in her fur? The only thing they did do right because I pitched such a fit was have her bathed and dry in the groom shop. So please don't use Banfield I could tell you another story about how my poor parents spent $800.00 for Banfield to tell them their dog ate sand but that's another story in its self. Look them up on the better businesses bureau you will see all kinds of horror stories.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> Honestly, I have met very few happy Banfield clients, in multiple cities. Their prices are often some of the highest and they try to push unnecessary services. I personally would look elsewhere. I believe Aidan is in/around Charlotte so hopefully she responds. I'm in the Greensboro area so can't help you.


Im not bringing my pup to Banfield, it's too far away anyways... I guess Steele Creek Animal Hospital it is then...

EDIT: I also read in the poodle book that I own that you only have to take your dog once or twice a year to the vet. But I read in the Steele Creek Animal Hospital that they do Routine Health Examinations. Does your vet do this?... How often do you bring them in for these?...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Most people bring their pet into the vet once a year baring any health problems in the mean time. For a puppy, they get a few booster shots, so you will see your vet alot in the first year.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know the routine in the States, but here you would take your puppy for a first check up (and possibly vaccinations, depending on what had already been done) as soon as possible after getting her. Vaccinations are done twice or more at 2 weekly intervals - so repeat visits may be needed until the course is completed. You will need to discuss worming and other parasite prevention at these visits. In the UK, most vets are then happy to prescribe repeat medicines for routine things like worms, fleas, etc as long as they see the dog for a health check up once a year, but you will probably need to talk to your vet before the first annual check up, if only to discuss spaying. It is a very, very good idea to visit often with your dog for a quick weigh in, a cuddle with the staff, and a treat. That way she will think of the vets as a fun, happy place to visit, rather than a scarey place - there should be no charge for these brief social visits, and a good vet clinic will encourage them once you puppy is fully immunised.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> I don't know the routine in the States, but here you would take your puppy for a first check up (and possibly vaccinations, depending on what had already been done) as soon as possible after getting her. Vaccinations are done twice or more at 2 weekly intervals - so repeat visits may be needed until the course is completed. You will need to discuss worming and other parasite prevention at these visits. In the UK, most vets are then happy to prescribe repeat medicines for routine things like worms, fleas, etc as long as they see the dog for a health check up once a year, but you will probably need to talk to your vet before the first annual check up, if only to discuss spaying. It is a very, very good idea to visit often with your dog for a quick weigh in, a cuddle with the staff, and a treat. That way she will think of the vets as a fun, happy place to visit, rather than a scarey place - there should be no charge for these brief social visits, and a good vet clinic will encourage them once you puppy is fully immunised.


Im only planning on getting my puppy vaccinated once, after that no more. After researching the topic, vaccinations aren't good. Im only doing it once on her and thats all... Thats just me though.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Most people bring their pet into the vet once a year baring any health problems in the mean time. For a puppy, they get a few booster shots, so you will see your vet alot in the first year.


Ya thats what I thought also, they go to see the vet once or twice a year... 
That sounds pretty good 
I dont know what the Routine Health Examinations are though, and how much they cost, or how often I would have to go. Is this the only vet that does this?...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Im only planning on getting my puppy vaccinated once, after that no more. After researching the topic, vaccinations aren't good. Im only doing it once on her and thats all... Thats just me though.


The reason for the repeat vaccinations when the puppy is very young is that the maternal antibodies it still may be carrying can interfere with the immunisation process, and make it ineffective. Vaccinations are repeated to ensure the pup is safely immunised against the killer diseases (Parvo, Distemper, etc) before it meets the big wide world. Vaccinations are a good thing - they save the lives of innumerable pups and babies every year! Annual revaccination is another matter, and for the most part now accepted as unnecessary.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> The reason for the repeat vaccinations when the puppy is very young is that the maternal antibodies it still may be carrying can interfere with the immunisation process, and make it ineffective. Vaccinations are repeated to ensure the pup is safely immunised against the killer diseases (Parvo, Distemper, etc) before it meets the big wide world. Vaccinations are a good thing - they save the lives of innumerable pups and babies every year! Annual revaccination is another matter, and for the most part now accepted as unnecessary.


Oh okay, I was actually talking about the annual vaccinations, they are unesessary. But if needed more than once when she's a pup, it's okay then...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont know what Banfield means (i dont like them, and dont go there), but usually "routine visits" are once a year once the pet is an adult. Some people dont even go once a year. The AVMA actually recommends every 6 month exams (esp. once the pet is older). That way problems can hopefully be caught or managed much sooner. Most people choose not to come that often though. 
I also would strongly encourage puppy boosters, but like fjm said, annual boosters are controversial. Most everyone agrees on a few puppy boosters though. 

As for finding a vet, alot of it is personal connection. I always encourage people to just call around. If you arnt happy with how you are treated by the receptionist, then you probably wont want to go there. Even if you love the vet, you have to get through the phone people first. 
I have met many vets that i personally just dont connect with and wouldnt take my pet to. We dont have to have the exact same views on everything, and if you are looking for someone who does then you are cutting out a lot of Great vets! I just want someone that will listen to my view, and not berate me for doing something they dont agree with. Someone i can discuss options with, not just be told what to do. THAT to me is more important.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I dont know what Banfield means (i dont like them, and dont go there), but usually "routine visits" are once a year once the pet is an adult. Some people dont even go once a year. The AVMA actually recommends every 6 month exams (esp. once the pet is older). That way problems can hopefully be caught or managed much sooner. Most people choose not to come that often though.
> I also would strongly encourage puppy boosters, but like fjm said, annual boosters are controversial. Most everyone agrees on a few puppy boosters though.
> 
> As for finding a vet, alot of it is personal connection. I always encourage people to just call around. If you arnt happy with how you are treated by the receptionist, then you probably wont want to go there. Even if you love the vet, you have to get through the phone people first.
> I have met many vets that i personally just dont connect with and wouldnt take my pet to. We dont have to have the exact same views on everything, and if you are looking for someone who does then you are cutting out a lot of Great vets! I just want someone that will listen to my view, and not berate me for doing something they dont agree with. Someone i can discuss options with, not just be told what to do. THAT to me is more important.


Oh okay I get it  Thanks!
I agree with you when you say that a vet should discuss options with you, and not just tell you what to do, or disagree with you when doing something otherwise than what it recommends... That's pretty important.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> Honestly, I have met very few happy Banfield clients, in multiple cities. Their prices are often some of the highest and they try to push unnecessary services. I personally would look elsewhere. I believe Aidan is in/around Charlotte so hopefully she responds. I'm in the Greensboro area so can't help you.


I've researched, and many of the people that went there say that they were being ripped off... They tried to do unnecessary tests that all added up, and left them with a big amount of money to owe. They just try to rip people off. Thats not right... I know that Steel Creek Animal Hospital is a local vet, and I will be asking the what type of insurance do they have.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

*OMG im so sorry I got the name all wrong. At the beginning, I said that I heard Banfield was a very good one, I meant Dilworth Animal Hospital, im very sorry.. I got confused and I messed up the name* hwell:

EDIT: But anyways, Dilworth is too far away so ya... Still researching. I have come accross Rea Road and Long Animal Hospital as very good and affordable vets...

Has anyone been to Animal Medical Hospital?...

EDIT: I just don't know which one to take my puppy to (when I get her) to anymore...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> *OMG im so sorry I got the name all wrong. At the beginning, I said that I heard Banfield was a very good one, I meant Dilworth Animal Hospital, im very sorry.. I got confused and I messed up the name* hwell:
> 
> EDIT: But anyways, Dilworth is too far away so ya... Still researching. I have come accross Rea Road and Long Animal Hospital as very good and affordable vets...
> 
> ...


I'l just choose Steele Creek Animal Hospital or it might be Rea Road Animal Hospital, I will compare and see which one's better... I was talking to one of their reps, and she told me that the yearly visit was $50.00 plus a fee of $54.50 for visiting the office. Thats pretty affordable


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> she told me that the yearly visit was $50.00 plus a fee of $54.50


Seriously?! A 54$ fee on top of the exam charge??!! :argh: I completely agree with and support the exam charge. But that high of an office visit fee on top of it? That part i do not agree with.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Seriously?! A 54$ fee on top of the exam charge??!! :argh: I completely agree with and support the exam charge. But that high of an office visit fee on top of it? That part i do not agree with.


Yup thats what one of the reps told me, and she also told me that they dont "accept" insurance, because I asked her what type of insurance they accept, she told me the customers had to pay unpfront, then they contact the insurance company. I don't know. I also contacted Rea Road Animal Hospital. I will probably go to this one instead, i just like this one better. I contacted a rep today and waiting for a reply on prices and insurance. So ya...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Seriously?! A 54$ fee on top of the exam charge??!! :argh: I completely agree with and support the exam charge. But that high of an office visit fee on top of it? That part i do not agree with.


Yowza - I agree with BPP. My vet charges $26 for an office visit. If we are there for annual shots/care, the office visit charge is waived and I pay only for the vaccines.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've never come across an "office visit fee". My UK vet charges for a consultation (around £20/$30), plus drugs, tests or other treatments. They will make home visits, but that adds around £50/$75, because of the time and travel involved. What does the "office visit" fee cover, if it is additional to the examination costs?

I would also expect to see a more helpful attitude to insurance - the whole reason for having pet insurance is so that you don't suddenly have to find large sums of money to ensure your dog is treated - if you have to payfor major treatment upfront, and then reclaim, it could cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

That's how pet insurance works - the pet owner has to pay upfront; the vet signs the form for the pet owner; the pet owner then mails/faxes the claim form and the receipt to the pet insurance company and then wait for a check to come in.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with SP, working at a vets, this is how we do it. We do not let clients bill just because they have insurance. We expect payment up front. We will fill out/sign any insurance forms needed for the owner though so they can send in the claim. 

Fjm, its quite common in the US for vets to charge an "office visit" fee on top of the exam charge. I work at a clinic that does Not do this, and honestly, i dont understand the need to charge for it. I agree with a high exam charge. That is for the vets time, and the most important part of the visit. Office visit charges just sound like money grabbing to me. Some clinics around here will charge 30$ for the exam, then 20$ for an office fee. I say to just charge 50$ for the exam. Put the money and emphisis on the important part of the visit. Clients will understand its worth more and not feel cheated.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree too... I know im going to go with rea Road Animal Hospital, they replied to my message, and they sound very friendly, they even offered a tour around the vet  They only charge $50.00 for the yearly visit and thats all... So ya... I found my vet lol 

They also offer grooming! They recommend VPI as the insurance but i wamplanning on getting petplan though...


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> That's how pet insurance works - the pet owner has to pay upfront; the vet signs the form for the pet owner; the pet owner then mails/faxes the claim form and the receipt to the pet insurance company and then wait for a check to come in.


I wasn't aware of that, but after reading through the insurance site, I now know.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I agree with SP, working at a vets, this is how we do it. We do not let clients bill just because they have insurance. We expect payment up front. We will fill out/sign any insurance forms needed for the owner though so they can send in the claim.
> 
> Fjm, its quite common in the US for vets to charge an "office visit" fee on top of the exam charge. I work at a clinic that does Not do this, and honestly, i dont understand the need to charge for it. I agree with a high exam charge. That is for the vets time, and the most important part of the visit. Office visit charges just sound like money grabbing to me. Some clinics around here will charge 30$ for the exam, then 20$ for an office fee. I say to just charge 50$ for the exam. Put the money and emphisis on the important part of the visit. Clients will understand its worth more and not feel cheated.


I agree too, the office charge is completely unessesary. Im glad Rea Road Animal Hospital doesn't do it!!!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Is charging $60-70 at a vet for grooming okay? I'm personally a big believer in "you get what you pay for", but still... It's a vet, so ya.


----------

